# Can I unpack a .cab file on the Mac?



## sgould (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a TomTom Go sat nav.  Updated map files are available for download from TomTom but, I'm told, only in .cab format.

TomTom state "Currently we can only supply you with a Windows installer, no installers are available for Mac or other operating systems".

Any way around this?  Especially for the timid who will be lost in Terminal?

Stuffit appears to have a cab expander, but some Mac users who have downloaded files "in error" are still reporting problems.

I would like to update my maps for the summer holiday next month. I don't want to waste money on a map I can't use.




OSX 10.4.6  Quicksilver G4
including Stuffit Expander 10.0.2


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 22, 2006)

Simple Google search:

http://www.tomtom.com/support/index.php?FID=3243&Language=1

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/24896

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060326223528281&lsrc=osxh


----------



## sgould (Apr 22, 2006)

Found those earlier, but.......

http://www.tomtom.com/support/index.php?FID=3243&Language=1
This is for the system upgrade, not the Map download.


http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/24896
TamTam was developed for installing the TomTom .exe files on the Mac, but (a) TomTom now provide .dmg files for system to replace it, and (b) TamTam have been bullied by TomTom to withdraw the software.


http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060326223528281&lsrc=osxh
This uses Terminal.  Which I have never used, and really don't have the confidence to these days. It's 30 years since I used any command line stuff, and things have moved on from BASIC


----------

